# Micro Power Pole



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I have it on my Cayenne and love it works like a champ in 5’ or less water. Couldn’t tell you the weight of the boat hopefully weigh it this weekend.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

There are tons of skiffs that size and larger with micros. I don't have one on my skiff, but I spend a lot of time on a Mosquito with a micro anchor. It performs excellent, in my opinion.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I will never own a boat without one especially handy when fishing alone or with a kiddo


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone have Dual micro's


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Guvner said:


> Anyone have Dual micro's


Ha! I'd love to see that, but probably get in the way of poling if both spikes were up


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> Ha! I'd love to see that, but probably get in the way of poling if both spikes were up


Not at all. I cut mine to 60” and it is not in the way of poling and still pins me in 18” of water no problem. I carry an 8’ stake out pole for deeper water when drifting or wading. Any 3/4” pole works with the unit.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Guvner said:


> Anyone have Dual micro's


My ex-wife when she went on a crash diet....................


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I am selling my micro because I kept breaking the plastic bracket that held it on. I’ve got a new in box one they sent me after I broke the last one that I’ll sell. My boat is pretty close to 1100 pounds or so I’d guess, a SeaArk 1660.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Copahee Hound said:


> Ha! I'd love to see that, but probably get in the way of poling if both spikes were up


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

jimsmicro said:


> I am selling my micro because I kept breaking the plastic bracket that held it on. I’ve got a new in box one they sent me after I broke the last one that I’ll sell. My boat is pretty close to 1100 pounds or so I’d guess, a SeaArk 1660.


How much?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The only issue I have with the micros is that they seem to be noisy. We were stalking a redfish on a mangrove edge in a friend's skiff and he decided to use the micro to stake us instead of putting on the brakes with the push pole. The electric motor noise spooked the fish out like I'd thrown a brick at it. Its definitely noisier than the full sized hydraulic model in my experience and not something you want to use AFTER you've crept into casting range to set up a shot.

But...it would be handy if you are out there solo and planning to set up and work an area or point without moving around much.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Guvner said:


> Anyone have Dual micro's


I just quoted a Heron 18 up in NC that wants dual micros. Cannot wait to see it.



crboggs said:


> We were stalking a redfish on a mangrove edge in a friend's skiff and he decided to use the micro to stake us instead of putting on the brakes with the push pole. The electric motor noise spooked the fish out like I'd thrown a brick at it.


That's just Tampa Bay redfish. You can fart from the poling platform at 40' and they'll blow out. My micro has never spooked fish, but we'll see the the true test this winter on belly crawlers at 50'+. But you are right, nothing beats using the push pole for breaks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> I just quoted a Heron 18 up in NC that wants dual micros. Cannot wait to see it.
> 
> 
> That's just Tampa Bay redfish. You can fart from the poling platform at 40' and they'll blow out. My micro has never spooked fish, but we'll see the the true test this winter on belly crawlers at 50'+. But you are right, nothing beats using the push pole for breaks.


The reds in my area are so spooked from flatbillers running over them at 70 mph that at 50 feet they burn out when they see the shadow of the lure in the air.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I am mostly fishing Tampa


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Flatsaholic said:


> I am mostly fishing Tampa


I don't find it to be too noisy. It probably helps to keep things clean and grit free as possible to prevent an unnecessary noise from occurring. Reds in TB are going to spook from the displacement of water from a skiff long before they "hear" a PP micro. But to answer your original question, the micro is just fine for your skiff in terms of holding power.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I picked up my boat from the factory April 14, 2017 had the micro installed by Beavertail by October 2018 (19 months later) I was returning to Power Pole in Tampa to pick up my 4th Micro 62 hours on the motor fishing once a week if I was lucky I was averaging less than 6 months on each micro they just kept breaking. 

Thankfully the folks at Power Pole gave me a credit for what I paid Beavertail for the original Micro and applied it to a new Power Pole which is what I have on the boat now.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> That's just Tampa Bay redfish. You can fart from the poling platform at 40' and they'll blow out.


Ah, true. I've seen it happen many times. Spooked one once just shifting my rod from right to left.

This fish was laid up on white sand and I'd already made one cast at about 60' with the wind at our back. No reaction as the fly was too far away. Before I could pick up line to make a second shot I heard the micro whir and the fish took off like a bat out of hell. So it was definitely the micro that pissed him off. 

You never know with these fish...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine is original from 4 years ago and used quite a bit and no issues except it’s starting to get too weak to push the pole into hard sand on it’s own. I’ll be getting it replaced soon, hopefully not with one of these lemons or I’ll be installing a 4’ PowerPole.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Guvner said:


> How much?



I have been too lazy to post but I was thinking 500$ including the spike. It's literally brand new in the box. Regarding Micro being louder than standard Power Pole I don't see how anyone could make this claim. The hydraulic pump is SO much louder in my opinion.


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

I had a Pro series hydro on my bay boat and a micro on my current. Current boat weighs over 1000 lbs with me and gear in it. It will definitely stop your boat. It's way nice fishing alone from the bow and not having to run to the stern to anchor pin.

I agree that he hydro's are louder. From the front of the boat, I cant even hear the micro running.

I have never broken a bracket but I did have a connector pin break in the first unit. All of them corroded and rusted on its first trip despite the claim the motor can be submerged in salt. 

Thankfully Power Pole customer service is outstanding and they shipped me a brand new unit no questions asked and shipped the rusted one back. I brushed the teeth on the new one with CorrosionX on a toothbrush and have been careful with it. No problems at all so far


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jimsmicro said:


> Regarding Micro being louder than standard Power Pole I don't see how anyone could make this claim.


Direct observation? 

Although, honestly, both are too noisy when actively sight casting redfish in skinny water on fly where you need to get close to them.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I am qualified to make the statement because I have used both on the same boat.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine is original from 4 years ago and used quite a bit and no issues except it’s starting to get too weak to push the pole into hard sand on it’s own. I’ll be getting it replaced soon, hopefully not with one of these lemons or I’ll be installing a 4’ PowerPole.


I know this might be a dumb question, but have you adjusted the down force on yours? 
Mine is great in mud, but I need to increase force for a sandy bottom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike C said:


> I know this might be a dumb question, but have you adjusted the down force on yours?
> Mine is great in mud, but I need to increase force for a sandy bottom.


I guess I need to read the manual. I had no clue it was adjustable. Thanks


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I guess I need to read the manual. I had no clue it was adjustable. Thanks



Should be with the bottom left button marked force.
Who woulda thunk, right?








IIRC, the battery lights increase as force is increased


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike C said:


> Should be with the bottom left button marked force.
> Who woulda thunk, right?
> View attachment 48328
> 
> IIRC, the battery lights increase as force is increased


I checked the manual online. Hold the Anchir Force button and hit the Up button to increase force. Makes sense.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

It also has a wave function for those times you're dealing with wakes or waves


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike C said:


> It also has a wave function for those times you're dealing with wakes or waves


I knew about that one. Thanks!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Guvner said:


> Anyone have Dual micro's


One in front and one in back. Front one has spike cut down to 6 1/2'. Two on the transom would be too hard to work around when poling. PP makes a bracket to attach a Micro to the TM. My front one is mounted right beside my TM.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

FlyBy said:


> One in front and one in back. Front one has spike cut down to 6 1/2'. Two on the transom would be too hard to work around when poling. PP makes a bracket to attach a Micro to the TM. My front one is mounted right beside my TM.


Interesting do you have pics?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Guvner said:


> Interesting do you have pics?


----------

